# Aller Anfang ist schwer...

## Garwin71

Hallo zusammen!

Ich möchte gern mit Linux anfangen.Erstmal um einfach ein anderes Betriebssystem kennenzulernen.

Ich weiss von einem Bekannten, dass er sehr zufrieden mit Gentoo ist, aber es auch eher Einsteigerunfreundlich sein soll.

Ich hab mir nun einfach erstmal das LiveCD image von Gentoo gezogen und gebrannt und wollte einfach erstmal schauen, obs mit meiner hardware funktioniert.

nur scheitert es leider direkt am anfang.

Ich hab im bios auf CDrom boot umgestellt,die CD reingetan und go.

dann sagt er mir "enter to boot,F1 for kernel,F2 for options" so in etwa.

bei enter:

loading gentoo....

loading gentoo.*** ............

und danach folgt schwarzer bildschirm und sonst ncihts.

bei der eingabe boot: gentoo-nofb :

loading gentoo....

loading gentoo.*** ............

ready.

uncompressing Linux... ok , booting the kernel. 

und dann macht er nichts mehr.

Das war meine Erfahrung mit Linux überhaupt.

Sollte ich lieber mit SUSE oder MANDRIVA anfangen?

Greetings 

Garwin

----------

## LunX

vielleicht mag er deine Grafikkarte ja nicht  :Very Happy:  Was hast denn für eine?

Bei nem Kernel Panic leuchten alle drei LED's auf tun'se das im Laufe des Schwarzen Bildschrims bzw rattert der Rechner noch weiter?

Evtl ne andere Architektur als es die livecd mitmacht?

----------

## slick

Was hast Du denn für ein Mainboard/CPU? Und welche der LiveCDs hast Du Dir geholt?

----------

## Linuxstrolch

Also ich würde nem Anfänger wie dir niemals Gentoo vor die Nase reichen.

SuSE und Mandriva sind sicherlich besser für dich. Sphinxos (sphinxos.com) kannste auch mal probieren. Das hab ich mir Gestern mal angeschaut. Das macht auch nen Einsteigerfreundlichen Eindruck. Mehr weiß ich über die Distri aber auch nicht. Jedenfalls kannst du sie die in der aktuellen PC! Linux besorgen.

Ansonsten noch viel Spass bei deinen ersten Schritten in der OpenSource Welt.

----------

## Deever

(K)Ubuntu wäre hier noch zu empfehlen.

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *Linuxstrolch wrote:*   

> Also ich würde nem Anfänger wie dir niemals Gentoo vor die Nase reichen.

 

jaja, Linuxstrolch, da erinnere ich mich gerade an DEINE anfänge! das find ich jetzt wirklich nicht nett von dir!

@threadautor: versuch KUbuntu! das hat mich auch sehr überzeugt. und is vor allem noch weg von den "kommerziellen" distros  :Smile: 

cheers

----------

## limes

Der Lernfaktor bei gentoo ist ungemein größer, als bei allen mir bekannten Distris. 

Also wenn du wirklich interessiert an Linux bist, bist du hier gut aufgehoben. Was es allerdings bedarf ist Motivation und Zeit!

Um einffach ein alternatives Betriebssystem "out of the box" auszuprobieren ist es sicherlich nicht geeignet. In diesem Falle würde ich dir auch (k)ubuntu empfehlen.

----------

## LunX

Ich erinner mich an meinen Anfang mit Linux und ich muss sagen das was ich in

einem halben Jahr über Linux gelernt habe als ich Suse benutzt habe ein kleiner

fleck war gegen das was ich alleine bei der Installation von Gentoo erfahren habe.

Und mit der umfangreichen Anleitung auf gentoo.org kann jeder Anfänger, solange

er sich bereit erklärt sich mühe zu geben, Gentoo installieren. Ich hab schon 2 Leute

 die LiveCD und die Anleitung in die Hand gedrückt und sie haben Gentoo beide

erfolgreich zum laufen bekommen ohne meine Hilfe oder irgendwelchen vorkenntnissen.

Man sollte sich nur im klaren sein das das viel arbeit macht  :Very Happy: 

Gruß

LunX

----------

## Garwin71

Erstmal danke für die Antworten!

Ich hab mir auch gedacht , dass ich bei gentoo am besten von grund auf alles lernen kann und wie gesagt halt nur mit mehr Aufwand.

Sry hab ganz mein system vergessen.

Hab mir ein Acer Extensa 4100 notebook gekauft...

ATI mobility X700

Intel centrino 1.6

1024 MB ram

80gb festplatte (im moment 40/40 partitionierung,auf der primären Windows media edition voreinstalliert(sonst XPpro))

hab mir auch shcon gedacht es liegt an der hardware.

hab mir deshalb nun noch mandriva gezogen kam aber leider noch nicht zum ausprobieren.

Ich melde mich nochmal wenns getan ist.

Aber vielleicht habt ihr so schon ein paar ideen was es sein kann.

Greetings

Garwin

----------

## mrsteven

Gentoo ist meiner Meinung nach für Anfänger nur dann geeignet, wenn man sich wirklich für Linux interessiert, d.h. bloß von Windows weg wollen reicht nicht. Linux und vor allem Gentoo ist nicht "wie Windows, nur besser", sondern es steht einfach ein anderes Konzept dahinter. Das heißt, man sollte schon etwas Motivation mitbringen, etwas über Linux zu lernen. Um Linux nur mal auszuprobieren ist Gentoo schon alleine wegen der langwierigen Installation nicht geeignet, da sind andere Distributionen wie SuSE oder vor allem Knoppix (eine LiveCD, von der man einfach nur bootet, es ist keine Installation nötig) besser.

 :Arrow:  Fazit: Wenn man vorher noch nie ein funktionierendes Linux vor sich hatte, sollte man nicht unbedingt mit Gentoo anfangen, da man ja noch gar nicht weiß, was einen erwartet und ob sich die Installation überhaupt für einen persönlich lohnt. Zum Kennenlernen ist eine LiveCD wie Knoppix meiner Meinung nach am besten.

Es gibt sogar eine Anleitung, wie man Gentoo von Knoppix aus installieren kann. So habe ich das bei meiner letzten Installation auch gemacht, für den Anfang ist aber vermutlich die Gentoo-CD als Installationsmedium besser, weil man so wirklich genau nach der Anleitung vorgehen kann.

Zu deinem Problem: Notebooks sind leider auch dafür bekannt, dass sie gerne mal Probleme unter Linux bereiten. Probiere mal mit der Option acpi=off zu starten.

----------

## magicteddy

Moin Garwin,

ich habe vor ca einem Jahr den Absprung gemacht.

Neben WinXP gabe ich mir das Nürnberger Windows (Suse 9.0) installiert.

Es handelte sich um eine Dualboot installation.

Im Laufe der Zeit lief Windows immer seltener und ich fühlte mich sicherer.

Dann kam Suse 9.1 und 9.2 auf die Kiste und Suse gefiel mir immer weniger.

Ich habe mir dann etliche Seiten durchgelesen und beschlossen langfristig auf Gentoo umzusteigen.

Kurzfristig habe ich meine Unzufriedenheit mit Suse erst durch Kubuntu und dann durch Ubuntu gemildert.

Ich habe mir dann eine Trialversion von VMware besorgt und dort Meine ersten Gentoo-Versuche gefahren.

Irgendwann war Punkt erreicht, wo ich mutiger wurde. Ich habe eine virtuelle Maschine eingerichtet und vollen Zugriff auf meine zweite HD gegeben. Somit konnte ich mit Ubuntu weiterarbeiten und im Hintergrund Gentoo einrichten.

Jetzt ist die Lizenz für die VM abgelaufen und Ubuntu ist nur noch als Notfalloption auf der Platte.

Mein Tip für Dich: Schau Dir Ubuntu/Kubuntu an, es könnte Dir eine Menge Frust sparen!

Es handelt sich um Debian basierende Distris mit imho sehr brauchbaren Voreinstellungen.

Du kannst so in Ruhe Deine ersten Erfahrungen sammeln und das System ist im Notfall schnell wieder installiert.

-andreas

----------

## Shaman77

 *LunX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und mit der umfangreichen Anleitung auf gentoo.org kann jeder Anfänger, solange
> 
> er sich bereit erklärt sich mühe zu geben, Gentoo installieren. I
> ...

 

Die Mär von Gentoo als Anfängerdistri wird auch durch Wiederholung nicht besser. Gentoo ist definitiv kein Beginnersysstem.

Du kannst natürlich mit Gentoo anfangen, wenn du unbedingt willst. Problemlos wird die Sache aber nur, wenn wirklich _alles_ so läuft wie im Handbuch beschrieben, sonst stehst du da und kommst nicht weiter. Ich rate dir, mit Suse oder Mandriva zu beginnen, oder zur Gentoo-Installation einen erfahrenen User hinzuzuziehen (bei Letzterem würdest du natürlich am meisten lernen).

Ich habe den Eindruck, viele Leute wollen auch direkt zum Einstieg Gentoo nehmen, weil es ein höheres Prestige hat (ist leider so). Wer wirklich Ahnung hat, weiß aber, dass sich die Distris so gut wie ausschließlich nur in 1) Vorkonfiguration, 2) Packetmanagement, 3) Konfigtools unterscheiden. Und Linux lernt man nicht nur während der Installation, sondern auch danach beim Aufsetzen von cronjobs, Firewallregeln, beim Programmieren von Shell-Skripten, lernen der wichtigen Kommandozeilentools wie sed, awk, grep, ... usw. 

Je erfahrener man ist, desto eher ist die Wahl der Distri egal. Es wird oft so dargestellt, als ob zwischen Gentoo und Suse Welten lägen. Das Gegenteil ist richtig! Du kannst genauso mit Suse "Linux lernen", und später immer noch auf Gentoo umsteigen, wenn du auch ohne Konfigtools sicher mit dem System zurecht kommst.

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Gentoo und Anfänger:

Bis vor kurzem hätte ich Gentoo auch noch an einen Anfänger empfohlen, da die Installationsanleitung sehr gut ist. Allerdings habe ich auf meinem Rechner seither Gentoo einmal neu installiert und ich musste ganz schon herumfrickeln, dass ich das System zum laufen bekam.  (NVIDIA mit 2.6.11.6 Kernel funktioniert übrigens noch immer nicht!, obwohl ich hier und in 4 verschiedenen Foren gepostet habe!) Es wäre für einen Totalanfänger eine Sache der Unmöglichkeit gewesen, in meinem Fall das System lauffähig zu bekommen. 

Ich habe auch schon gehört, dass Ubuntu relativ anfängerfreundlich ist, deswegen würde ich es als erster empfehlen.

----------

## Freiburg

das einzige was extremer ist also von Windows auf Gentoo zu wechseln ist von Windows auf LFS zu wechseln. Sicher da ist auch ein tolles Handbuch dabei, aber Handbuch hin oder her, alles steht nie in einem Handbuch, und das ein oder andere Mal braucht man auch Erfahrung, auch bei Gentoo, oder gerade bei Gentoo. Erstmal sollte man mit einer einsteiger Distibution anfangen, es sei den man hat jemand den man immer Frage kann (nicht im Forum sondern im Realen, ein Freund um die Ecke etc.).

----------

## loki99

IMHO, kann man da nicht alle über einen kamm scheren! ich hab schon seit längeren mit linux geliebäugelt und 2001 zum ersten mal suse 7.3 installiert. hat sich aber nicht lange gehalten, weil es ähnlich undurchsichtig wie windows war, nur schwieriger zu bedienen (für mich als linux n00b!). hab dann später noch redhat probiert; - hat sich etwas länger gehalten, war aber auch nicht gerade einfach zu durchschauen. also wieder zurück zu xp.

2003 hab ich dann gentoo entdeckt und versucht es per dual boot installiert. bei meinen ersten versuchen, bin ich auf meinem k6-2@333 kläglich gescheitert! ich hab's dann ein paar monaten später auf einem xp-1800+ nochmals probiert und im dritten anlauf auch geschafft. im ersten monat hab ich noch hie und da in windows gebooted, meistens um ein bisserl zu "gamblen". meine ati war dann aber nach ein, zwei monaten auch unter gentoo konfiguriert und seitdem ist gentoo "my one and only OS". 

bin zwar noch immer kein linux guru geworden (wohl eher noch tux's little helper!  :Laughing: ), aber es reicht um meine box in einem passablen zustand zu halten.

was ich damit sagen will, ist, das gentoo zwar sicher keine "einsteiger-distro" ist, aber wenn man zeit (dual-boot!), interesse und ausdauer hat, ist es durchaus möglich, mit gentoo zu beginnen. 

---------------------------------------------------

OT:

 *Gentoo Reptile wrote:*   

> NVIDIA mit 2.6.11.6 Kernel funktioniert übrigens noch immer nicht!, obwohl ich hier und in 4 verschiedenen Foren gepostet habe!

 

mmh! ich hab keinen kernel 2.6.11.6 in portage gefunden!? das einzige was deinem kernel nahe kommt, ist der "2.6.11.7 vanilla-sources"-kernel.  :Confused: 

gibts einen bestimmten grund, warum du nicht die gentoo-sources verwendest?

----------

## RealGeizt

 *loki99 wrote:*   

> IMHO, kann man da nicht alle über einen kamm scheren! ich hab schon seit längeren mit linux geliebäugelt und 2001 zum ersten mal suse 7.3 installiert. hat sich aber nicht lange gehalten, weil es ähnlich undurchsichtig wie windows war, nur schwieriger zu bedienen (für mich als linux n00b!). hab dann später noch redhat probiert; - hat sich etwas länger gehalten, war aber auch nicht gerade einfach zu durchschauen. also wieder zurück zu xp.
> 
> 2003 hab ich dann gentoo entdeckt und versucht es per dual boot installiert. bei meinen ersten versuchen, bin ich auf meinem k6-2@333 kläglich gescheitert! ich hab's dann ein paar monaten später auf einem xp-1800+ nochmals probiert und im dritten anlauf auch geschafft. im ersten monat hab ich noch hie und da in windows gebooted, meistens um ein bisserl zu "gamblen". meine ati war dann aber nach ein, zwei monaten auch unter gentoo konfiguriert und seitdem ist gentoo "my one and only OS". 
> 
> bin zwar noch immer kein linux guru geworden (wohl eher noch tux's little helper! ), aber es reicht um meine box in einem passablen zustand zu halten.
> ...

 

So ungefähr gings mir auch vor über 2 Jahren.

Wollte den Kontakt mit Linux und hab mir Suse installiert...sehr unspektakulär und ziemlich überladen.

Dann hat sich nen Freund von mir mit der Hilfe eines Freundes von ihm Gentoo installiert.

Ich war natürlich begeistert, durch die Freiheit die er nun durch das System hatte und die Transperenz die es ihm bietet.

Leider hatte ich 0 Plan von Unix/Linux und wollte es trotzdem haben und hab mich in den Ferien dran gemacht von 0 auf Gentoo zu arbeiten.

Es hatte 3 Wochen gedauert bis ich eine funktionierende Umgebung mit Sound hatte und mich in der Unix welt ein wenig zurecht gefunden hatte.

Darunter fallen, was welche Dateien sind, wo sie liegen und für was die einzelnen Ordner da sind.

Meine Stage 3 installation hat damals so lange gedauert, weil ich gedacht habe, dass wenn ich einmal was falsch gemacht hatte wieder von vorne anfangen zu müssen. (MS prinzip: geht Win nicht mehr -> format c: und neuinstallieren  :Smile:  )

Tja, wenn ich gewusst hätte, das man nur mit der LiveCD booten muss, die Platten mounten und sich anschliessend in das System chrooten kann, dann wäre die Installationszeit wohl rapide gesunken  :Smile: 

Nun, nach über 2 Jahren nutzen und 2 Neuinstallationen (Eine auf Stage1 installation und danach eine frische Installation, da durch den Tod meines SCSI Controllers ein Totalcrash gab und alles kaputt war) würde ich es gegen nix eintauschen.

Mein ganzes erlerntes Wissen habe ich durch Gentoo erlangt und das soll schon was heissen.

Wer also viel Zeit hat und sich nicht von anfänglichen grossen Schwierigkeiten abschrecken lässt und sich durchbeisst wird mit einem schnellen, stabilen und transprenten System belohnt, welches man fast völlig frei konfigurieren kann und dabei eine Menge lernt.

Und das beste, es ist alles kostenlos...wer sich da nicht ran macht ist selber schuld  :Smile: 

----------

## slick

So, nach dem nun bekannt ist das Gentoo sauschwer ist und für Anfänger ungeeignet  :Wink: , fast alle Einsteigerdistributionen durch sind und wir alle unheimlich l33t sind, wäre es gut am wieder On-Topic zu kommen. (Ging gegen keinen persönlich, nur so hilfts nicht viel weiter.)

Wie schauts aus Garwin71? Erste Erfolge?

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Garwin, versuche mal den SMP Kernel zu laden. 

Der Gentoo Kernel hat bei mir ebenfalls Probleme gemacht. Zwar nicht mit der Grafik, wie es in deinem Fall vielleicht ist, aber mit dem Internet. Ich bekam einfach keine Verbindung zusammen, aber der SMP Kernel schaffte es.

----------

